# Looking for native English speakers living in the Netherlands



## isabellek (May 23, 2013)

Are you a native English speaker currently living in the Netherlands? Please help us out by completing our short survey on media use and your experience living in the Netherlands. All responses are confidential and will only be used for our research! Thank you so much!

https://vuass.eu.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_bQ7iDtJhWgqQac5

Maaike, Marlon, Galed, Lily and Lise
Students at VU University


----------

